# [HOW TO] Prepare Your Phone for CM4DX!



## RobStemen

This thread is outdated. Go HERE for new one

To install CyanogenMod 7 on Droid X, you must first gather a few required files.

2.3.340 (Froyo) SBF: http://kan.gd/qcz

RSD Lite 4.8 (Windows): http://kan.gd/qd0

sbf_flash (Mac and Linux): http://kan.gd/qd1

z4root: http://kan.gd/qdc

Droid 2 Bootstrap: http://kan.gd/qdd or Buy it on the Market and donate to Koush!

Google Apps: http://kan.gd/qd3

Now, too begin, you must flash back to 2.3.340, or Froyo version 2.2.1. To do his, you need to use the SBF and RSD Lite (Windows) or sbf_flash (Mac and Linux).

First 4 steps are the same.

1)	Make sure you have at least 40% battery life (I'd do full battery to be safe)
2)	Turn your device off.
3)	Power back on while holding volume down and camera button
4)	Plug device in to computer.

For the next few steps, follow the instructions for your respective OS.

WINDOWS:

5)	Open RSD Lite
6)	Click the &#8230; button and navigate to the SBF
7)	Click on the device (should be the only one listed) then click start.

MAC/LINUX:

5)	Download sbf_flash and SBF to a memorable directory (I recommend naming the sbf to something short and easy to remember)
6)	Open up terminal (Spotlight search "Terminal" on Mac, Applications > System Tools > Terminal on Linux)
7)	Navigate to the directory containing sbf_flash using cd ("cd directory")
8)	Type chmod +x sbf_flash
9)	Type ./sbf_flash <name>.sbf

Then, to finish

1)	Wait 20 or so minutes, device should reboot on it's own.
2)	You will bootloop, so once it reboots, pull the battery, power on while holding home, press search once you get the Android with the device and the triangle with the exclamation mark. Navigate down to "wipe data/factory reset" and reset. Reboot, and go through all the steps to activate. Setting up Google account is optional.

Now we get on to the ACTUAL install. Install z4root and the Bootstrap apk's however you choose. Then run z4root and then run the Bootstrap, and reboot into recovery.

If you haven't already, move Cyanogen Mod and Google Apps onto your sdcard. Now, wipe data, and scroll down to "install zip from sdcard" then pick "choose zip from sdcard" Find where you saved the Cyanogen Mod update.zip, and install it. Once that finishes, go back into the same menu, except this time pick the Google Apps update.zip.

Now reboot, and when your phone finally finishes booting, you should be running Cyanogen Mod! If you have any questions, corrections, problems with the instructions, please leave a post here and somebody will be around to help you!

Thanks, and please enjoy CyanogenMod!

Thanks go out to:

The whole CyanogenMod team for the awesome ROM
cvpcs for taking all the time to get it to work on the Droid X
Koush for the Bootstrapper and ClockworkMod recovery
RyanZA for z4root
P3Droid and MDW for the SBF
[mbm] for sbf_flash

And everybody else who made this a possibility! If I missed you by accident, send me a message and I'll be sure to add you to the list.


----------



## CurrentWeb

Now we must just wait for that final piece of the puzzle: The CM7 update.zip
I'm working on trading in my Droid 2 Global for a Droid X, so I'm now very excited!


----------



## dscarfogliero

So excited for CM7 for my DX!


----------



## Ghub1

Awesome! So stoked to get me some CM7 on my DX!


----------



## Dewguzzler

with the instructions i was waiting for a link to cm7 for dx lol


----------



## OGissimO

Saweetness thanks it must be near


----------



## Justin

Thanks. I for sure will be getting on this whenever it gets released.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Admann

According to cvpcs today via tweeter...Bootstrap and flashing would not be needed...has that changed?

Well it looks like he and p3droid are working on both versions...but no "one click" methods...which is fine by me...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## alershka

I'm looking forward to this...

I'm running CM7 on my Nook Color and I've always wanted it on my phone. I'll be loading this on my DX as soon as it is available.

Thanks cvpcs and the whole CM7 team!


----------



## kurtislemaster

theres truly no other way, to avoid sbf'ing? i ask cas ive never got rsd to work :/


----------



## cjcross22

Yeah I saw that today as well. Looks like we can now just go back and forth between .596 and CM. Without needing D2 or DX bootstrapper!


----------



## RobStemen

Admann said:


> According to cvpcs today via tweeter...Bootstrap and flashing would not be needed...has that changed?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk





> What he meant was that it would not be necessary once you were onto CM, because there is a reboot to recovery menu option (on long-press power) that he has tooled to work with the DX. Before that, you do have to flash and bootstrap.





kurtislemaster said:


> theres truly no other way, to avoid sbf'ing? i ask cas ive never got rsd to work :/





> From what I understand, 2nd init works with the GB KERNEL (the .32 branch), however, Moto patched the method in the actual GB software, which means you have to be on Froyo for it to install correctly, so yes, you will have to SBF. Have you tried using version 4.8? (attached above)


*EDIT:* I stand corrected! According to the tweet HERE there is an easier way coming, so... Awesome!


----------



## kurtislemaster

RobStemen said:


> What he meant was that it would not be necessary once you were onto CM, because there is a reboot to recovery menu option (on long-press power) that he has tooled to work with the DX. Before that, you do have to flash and bootstrap.
> 
> From what I understand, 2nd init works with the GB KERNEL (the .32 branch), however, Moto patched the method in the actual GB software, which means you have to be on Froyo for it to install correctly, so yes, you will have to SBF. Have you tried using version 4.8? (attached above)


you know, i think i am using 4.9, ill give 4.8 a shot. shanksh


----------



## mikejs78

P3Droid just tweeted out that SBF will not be necessary.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Future Fuzz

The easiest way to SBF is with a live ISO disk. Once you burn the disk it runs and your back up in 10mins


----------



## BootAnimator

Definitely stoked to see CM on the DX!
Super appreciative of cvpcs to be doing all this work for us!
And glad to see a few devs working in conjunction to make this a smooth process for us all!
Kudos to all involved!


----------



## gardobus

Can't wait. P3's simplified method should be nice but even if we have to go through several steps, it should be worth it. Mmm..


----------



## Dewguzzler

kurtislemaster said:


> theres truly no other way, to avoid sbf'ing? i ask cas ive never got rsd to work :/


try this post HERE scroll till u can read about rsd lite or the madderstock zip, no sbf'ing


----------



## dangerous

Ghub1 said:


> Awesome! So stoked to get me some CM7 on my DX!


Sorry, but if you say that real fast,.... it sounds bad... HEH..


----------



## ufish2

got my X on charger and all the files laid out except 1...lol......scanning and waiting BIG THANKS to all the people who made this happen amd Moto..ha...sorry about your luck,we got better dev's than you ,so give up and unlock our stuff..as the saying goes " work with us ,not against us" U>)));>2


----------



## chacen.droid

Thanks so much for the write-up, with all the GB leaks out and now the OTA this thread will definitely answer ALOT of questions!

Kurtislemaster - are you running FroYo or GB currently?

- if you're currently on FroYo then you can probably get away with just flashing maderstcok. If you aren't familiar with that file just Google "maderstcok" spell it just like I did its not a typo.

If you're on any flavor of GB im pretty sure you will have to SBF (i know P3 is working on an easier route but i havnt been on twitter to read anything about it). I saw a write up that might help you out. Stand by for links.

E D I T .
alright I'm back with links.

Check this out, I haven't used it personally but have heard alot of good things.
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-hacks/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html

If that doesn't work for you, this is the guide that finally taught me to SBF.
http://roooler.com/26-2/

And just in case here's a link to a writeup on "maderstcok"
http://roooler.com/how-to-use-maderstcok-sbf-zip-file/

At the end of the day bro whether they put together an easier way to install CM without SBF or not, its almost (if not 100%) necessary to know how to perform a successful SBF when you're modifying you're phone at this level.

Hope I helped!


----------



## droidcutie

Exciting, can't wait!


----------



## jhanford

If we're SBF'ing back to Froyo, are we staying there for CM4DX?

Or am I missing some clever jiggery-pokery in the install that'll take us back to GB?


----------



## RobStemen

jhanford said:


> If we're SBF'ing back to Froyo, are we staying there for CM4DX?
> 
> Or am I missing some clever jiggery-pokery in the install that'll take us back to GB?


CM7 is Gingerbread, despite being SBF'd to Froyo. I'm not quite sure all the nitty-gritty that gets it to work, but it does. .32 branch kernel and everything!


----------



## ufish2

anyway to install works for me...


----------



## Dewguzzler

ppl shouldnt trip, if youre rooted and running any 596 rom you have sbf'd to froyo but running GB


----------



## Admann

Check out cvpcs's blog...her explains how it all works. http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-06-14/2nd-init._what_it_is_and_how_it_works

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick39

So do we have to be on 2.3.340


----------



## Snipples007

Maverick39 said:


> So do we have to be on 2.3.340


No. You can be on any .596 ROM as per P3's Twitter.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick39

Ok cool thanks.


----------



## aarkayx

Small change: sbf_flash should be run with root privilege


----------



## Tankadus

Hey guys, followed all the instructions and I'm bootlooping at the cyanogen loading screen.. Its been like 10 mins.. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tankadus

Nevermind, got it to work, just needed to wipe data and cache.. WOOT! CM7 ROCKS!


----------



## ThatIrishKid617

Tankadus said:


> Nevermind, got it to work, just needed to wipe data and cache.. WOOT! CM7 ROCKS!


wipe data/cache/dalvik before installing any rom or youll likely bootloop
my preferred mthod is clockwork recovery -> wipe everything -> install something







(as long as youre at the proper install stage, youre done)
not necessary to wipe to flash a theme, i only wipe chache for that just to make sure







(afaik)


----------



## rjeanx

I tried activating my phone by calling *228 but that failed so I tried manually activating it. I dialed ##PROGRAM, or ##7764726, but it ends up calling that number instead of entering the service menu. Any ideas?


----------



## Admann

rjeanx said:


> I tried activating my phone by calling *228 but that failed so I tried manually activating it. I dialed ##PROGRAM, or ##7764726, but it ends up calling that number instead of entering the service menu. Any ideas?


Try a wipe and see if that works...sucks but may help.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## rudyy

i'm wondering if full updated files will be posted or if fixes will be add-ons.
since i'm waiting for bugs to be worked out, i'd prefer one inclusive file instead of many.
anybody know?


----------



## Admann

rudyy said:


> i'm wondering if full updated files will be posted or if fixes will be add-ons.
> since i'm waiting for bugs to be worked out, i'd prefer one inclusive file instead of many.
> anybody know?


Once cvpcs gets it ready...I'm sure he'll release it in RC and then Stable.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrock98

away from my computer tonight and bored wanna flash cmdx but since I need to sbf & with no rsd lite curious to know if the tbh froyo sbf update.zip works the same as running the actual sbf thru rsdlite

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ejgilkey

To be safe I would wait until you can Sbf. It might work, but it alsi might leave you with a bootloader error.


----------



## Droid-Xer

Or just restore a stock root only backup if you have one. All you need is a stock 2.3.340/2.2.1 with root and droid2 bootstrap.


----------



## jbrock98

thanks guys I decided to wait, this is an insurance claim replacement so I'm on stock gb no root so gotta sbf,was previously on apex, now hopping 2 try cm

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## userah

Hi guys, new to the forum. Trying to get my droidx on cyanogen going the official route through sbf'ing. I've managed to sbf. I went through the wipe data/factory reset option and then rebooted the phone but I just get stuck on the red M sign. It never actually boots into stock. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## jbrock98

userah said:


> Hi guys, new to the forum. Trying to get my droidx on cyanogen going the official route through sbf'ing. I've managed to sbf. I went through the wipe data/factory reset option and then rebooted the phone but I just get stuck on the red M sign. It never actually boots into stock. Any ideas? Thanks


If u sbfed correctly it shouldn't b a red M it should be black and white

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## userah

odd, i didn't get any errors while running sbf_flash. I will download file again and try again. Thank you for your help!

EDIT: sweet, it worked this time. Thanks so much


----------



## jbrock98

userah said:


> odd, i didn't get any errors while running sbf_flash. I will download file again and try again. Thank you for your help!
> 
> EDIT: sweet, it worked this time. Thanks so much :smile3:


No problem rsdlite was giving me problems the other day & I spent HOURS on it (phone was stuck in bootloader) finally a dude helped me in rootz irc boot ubuntu on live cd & do the sbf_flash I've never been outside windows so it was a trip

"Its not who we are underneath but what we do that defines us"


----------



## choonami

I got my X to SBF and accept the Temporary root but when I run the Droid2 bootstrapper the Bootstrap Recovery button keeps saying Failure when I press it and the Reboot recovery button does nothing when I press it. When I reboot into recovery I don't get the option to load a zip from SD, just the update.zip from SD shows up and it fails when I try to load it.

What am i doing wrong?


----------



## irishmyles003

I had a similar issue with it just stuck bootlooping, or getting stuck on the boot logo. I was using the system only sbf for 2.3.340. Downloaded the full sbf and redid the sbf process and I booted. Not sure what that was about, but I didnt care lol.


----------



## gardobus

choonami, try permanent root instead of temporary


----------



## choonami

gardobus said:


> choonami, try permanent root instead of temporary


Will that be okay on the DX? I read somewhere that it was listed under the temporary root. I'm new to rooting so I have a lot to learn still. Just want to make sure permanent rooting won't jack my phone up.


----------



## Guest

choonami said:


> Will that be okay on the DX? I read somewhere that it was listed under the temporary root. I'm new to rooting so I have a lot to learn still. Just want to make sure permanent rooting won't jack my phone up.


It won't. I've SBFed more times than I can count, and I always choose permanent root.  In fact, it was my understanding that you always wanted to choose permanent root.


----------



## gardobus

Yeah you definitely want permanent.


----------



## SyNiK4L

the reason u need to be sbf is cus u need a fresh install of ur phone. and the reason u havent been able to get it to work is cus u need the correct drivers. ill add them


----------



## kcirradx

Hi. Thanks for the overview of the SBF process. I used RSD to SBF my DX back to froyo so I can therafter root and flash CM7.

At the end of the SBF process, it bootlooped, so I pulled the battery and wiped data/factory reset.

However, I did not wipe the cache partition.

The phone did reboot to froyo after just wiping the data, and subsequently flashed CM7 after root.

Do I need to do the SBF process again to wipe the cache partition? Because I did not wipe the cache, is it taking up space?

I am a Noob and have looked at videos and forums for the answer, but haven't found an absolute answer.

Appreciate any insight. Thanks.


----------



## Admann

"kcirradx said:


> Hi. Thanks for the overview of the SBF process. I used RSD to SBF my DX back to froyo so I can therafter root and flash CM7.
> 
> At the end of the SBF process, it bootlooped, so I pulled the battery and wiped data/factory reset.
> 
> However, I did not wipe the cache partition.
> 
> The phone did reboot to froyo after just wiping the data, and subsequently flashed CM7 after root.
> 
> Do I need to do the SBF process again to wipe the cache partition? Because I did not wipe the cache, is it taking up space?
> 
> I am a Noob and have looked at videos and forums for the answer, but haven't found an absolute answer.
> 
> Appreciate any insight. Thanks.


No you do not need to SBF again to wipe cache. Since you have ROM Manager installed...all you have to do is reboot into Recovery. There you can wipe cache if you so choose to.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## razorloves

kcirradx said:


> Hi. Thanks for the overview of the SBF process. I used RSD to SBF my DX back to froyo so I can therafter root and flash CM7.
> 
> At the end of the SBF process, it bootlooped, so I pulled the battery and wiped data/factory reset.
> 
> However, I did not wipe the cache partition.
> 
> The phone did reboot to froyo after just wiping the data, and subsequently flashed CM7 after root.
> 
> Do I need to do the SBF process again to wipe the cache partition? Because I did not wipe the cache, is it taking up space?
> 
> I am a Noob and have looked at videos and forums for the answer, but haven't found an absolute answer.
> 
> Appreciate any insight. Thanks.


when you wipe data, it does a wipe cache also. so, you're good to go. If you want to do it again, just hold the power button and choose reboot, then choose recovery.


----------



## kcirradx

Admann said:


> No you do not need to SBF again to wipe cache. Since you have ROM Manager installed...all you have to do is reboot into Recovery. There you can wipe cache if you so choose to.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki Forums


Thanks Admann!


----------



## kcirradx

razorloves said:


> when you wipe data, it does a wipe cache also. so, you're good to go. If you want to do it again, just hold the power button and choose reboot, then choose recovery.


Thanks razorloves!


----------



## sgtguthrie

i can't seem to get z4 to work. I've tried to reboot and try again, battery pull and try again, usb debugging on and off, etc! I'm on the 340 sbf, so I'm confused...any ideas?

edit:
Gingerbreak worked...


----------



## sgtguthrie

How do I go back to 340 froyo? Just restore my nandroid of it?


----------



## razorloves

"sgtguthrie said:


> How do I go back to 340 froyo? Just restore my nandroid of it?


If you're on cm4dx, yes


----------



## kennyfool

Question. If I am already on 2.2.1 but running Apex Rom, do I still need to SBF back? also, does flashing this or any other 2nd-init rom reflash the radio?


----------



## razorloves

"kennyfool said:


> Question. If I am already on 2.2.1 but running Apex Rom, do I still need to SBF back? also, does flashing this or any other 2nd-init rom reflash the radio?


You might get away not doing sbf in your situation, but for best results I would just do the sbf. 2nd-init roms do not contain a radio, so they don't change or touch your current one.

Fyi...this thread is outdated. Use the link in my signature


----------

